# Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin Teco Xuong Minh làm mát máy móc với nhiều chức năng



## quangtc0004 (6/1/21)

*Tháp giải nhiệt* Tashin là thiết bị chuyên dụng để giảm nhiệt độ của nước thông qua quá trình tiếp xúc trực tiếp giữa không khí và nước nhằm cung cấp hiệu quả và tiết kiệm cho các hệ thống làm mát. *Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin* được dùng trong nhiều lĩnh vực như sản xuất, chế biến, năng lượng.






Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin có nhiều công dụng và chức năng mang lại cho doanh nghiệp như:
- *Kéo dài tuổi thọ máy móc và tiết kiệm chi phí tối đa*: Tháp hạ nhiệt hay tháp giải nhiệt nước giúp làm mát máy móc trong xí nghiệp, nhà xưởng không những nâng cao hiệu quả sản xuất mà còn làm tăng tuổi thọ của máy móc, đồng thời hạn chế những sự cố, hỏng hóc ngoài ý muốn. Do đó, các doanh nghiệp có thể tiết kiệm chi phí bảo dưỡng và sửa chữa thiết bị.
- N*âng cao hiệu quả sản xuất và làm tăng doanh thu*: Khi thiết bị máy móc trong nhà xưởng làm việc quá tải nhất là vào mùa hè sẽ sinh ra nguồn nhiệt lớn. Việc này làm cho động cơ bị nóng, dầu bôi trơn các chi tiết nhanh hết, các bộ phận bị ma sát nhiều hơn. Nếu tính trạng này kéo dài thì máy móc sẽ bị xuống cấp nhanh chóng làm giảm hiệu suất làm việc và gián đoạn quá trình sản xuất. Do đó, khi sử dụng tháp làm mát nước để làm mát các thiết bị sẽ giúp máy móc hoạt động làm việc ổn định, bền bỉ, đem lại hiệu quả sản xuất cao hơn đồng thời chất lượng sản phẩm đầu ra tốt hơn giúp công ty doanh nghiệp tăng doanh thu.

[VIDEO]




Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để tư vấn thêm về tất cả các chủng loại tháp giải nhiệt, linh kiện tháp cho các bạn có nhu cầu: tấm giải nhiệt, tấm làm mát nước, tấm tản nhiệt, fiiling giải nhiệt, đầu chia nước, động cơ, cánh quạt tháp giải nhiệt hàng nhập khẩu Đài Loan giá tốt nhất.

*Công Ty TNHH Thương Mại Xương Minh* là công ty phân phối đặc quyền sản phẩm cho tập đoàn nổi tiếng Teco của Đài Loan. Với hơn 20 năm kinh nghiệm, công ty là nhà cung cấp uy tín, nhanh chóng với giá thành rẻ các mặt hàng chất lượng nhưtháp giải nhiệt nước Tashin(Cooling Tower), máy bơm, máy bơm nước Teco, động cơ điện, *động cơ Teco*, và linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt. Với châm ngôn "Vì sự phát triển doanh nghiệp bạn", Xương Minh đã đi cùng với nhiều doanh nghiệp từ xưởng sản xuất nhỏ lẻ tới các công trình hiện đại công nghệ công nghệ cao.

Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin còn được Xương Minh (Tổng đại lý tháp Tashin tại Việt Nam) thi công lắp đặt, cung cấp, thay thế và bảo dưỡng trên toàn quốc với nhiều loại tháp giải nhiệt như tháp giải nhiệt tsc, tháp giải nhiệt tashin tss. Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt hệ thống tháp giải nhiệt Tashin xin vui lòng liên hệ:
*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

